# Eco Lights?



## camcam (Jun 25, 2008)

I thinking of using Eco light for my 6 mother plants.

125w, Blue Spectrum light (also available in 200w).

How many lights would I need and are they any good?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 25, 2008)

> How many lights would I need and are they any good?



Yes, they're very good for vegging. I'd say with the proper reflector 4 x 125 Watts should do one m2


----------



## Roken (Jun 25, 2008)

What is an eco light?  never heard of this.  Can you post a pic and details?  Thanks, peace and love!!!
Roken.


----------



## camcam (Jun 26, 2008)

Pic of an Eco light.

125w = £25
200w = £45 

I don't know how many lumens they give off but they are the blue spectrum only and as you will probably know are better for vegging.


----------



## camcam (Jun 26, 2008)

I forgot to add, I think these Eco lights run very cool which is good..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 26, 2008)

> I don't know how many lumens they give off but they are the blue spectrum only


They "say" that the 125's put out 12,000 lumens. You can get them in red spectrum (2700K) too  


> I forgot to add, I think these Eco lights run very cool which is good..


The 125's do but the 200's can get very hot. On top of that the 125 will screw into my HPS reflectors but the 200 will not. Did you see the size and feel the weight of those things ? They must be 5 or 6 inches in diameter.

Better to stick with the 125's and spread them out.


----------



## honeybear (Jun 26, 2008)

are the eco-lights able to plug into a normal incadescent type socket and do they need a separate ballast? kinda interested in these, been lookin to upgrade my CFLs


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 26, 2008)

i use envirolights which i think are the same
they are self ballasting
i use the 125w
it runs warm, u can comfortably touch the bulb while it is on
u can get bulbs & reflectors off ebay pretty cheap
heres a link to the website

http://www.envirolites.co.uk/reflectors.html


----------



## camcam (Jun 26, 2008)

honeybear said:
			
		

> are the eco-lights able to plug into a normal incadescent type socket and do they need a separate ballast? kinda interested in these, been lookin to upgrade my CFLs


 
The ballast is built into the light (not separate).


----------

